# multiple route in routing table



## amir1000 (Apr 25, 2013)

*H*i, 

How can I have multiple routes in the routing table in freebsd FreeBSD? I have a router that is IOS-based on freebsd FreeBSD operating systems. *I*n *t*he routing table of the router at any moment there can be only one path in existence. *I* want to have the possibility of having multiple paths to exist in *t*he routing table on the router at any moment. How do I change my freebsd FreeBSD kernel to add this feature?


----------



## Crest (Apr 25, 2013)

@amir1000: are you asking if FreeBSD supports equal-cost multipath routing or if FreeBSD supports multiple routing tables in the same IP stack instance?


----------



## amir1000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Equal-cost multipath routing


----------



## bkouhi (Apr 27, 2013)

@amir1000, I think this is what you are looking for: (Link). Also please see setfib(1)() for more information.


----------

